# Double Ended Brake Cables



## wrongway (Apr 4, 2019)

I'm looking to put new cables on my '51 Rudge. I have seen the knarps and have thought about that, but I would like to try making original looking double ended ones. I've watched the videos and I think I could do it. Anyone ever try? Also, and the reason for bringing this up, does cable stretch over time? I think I've read that. Would I have to actually make the cables just a bit shorter than the ones are now?


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 4, 2019)

I have a lead soldering pot and have remade cables by drilling out the original cable ends and soldering in new cable. It is not difficult.
Cables do stretch a little. Does your brake have adjustment to tighten the cable?


----------



## wrongway (Apr 4, 2019)

fat tire trader said:


> I have a lead soldering pot and have remade cables by drilling out the original cable ends and soldering in new cable. It is not difficult.
> Cables do stretch a little. Does your brake have adjustment to tighten the cable?



I believe it does have the adjuster.


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 4, 2019)

Then look at how much adjustment is being used to take up the slack and how long the cables are to decide how long to make the new ones.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 9, 2019)

They can also be made by crimping a spare spoke nipple to the cable with a set of Bell Systems cable crimpers. To make the cable, you get the length you need and crimp the nipple into position using the Bell Systems Model D crimper.


----------



## wrongway (Apr 10, 2019)

It looks like the caliper end will be fairly easy, but the lever end might be more difficult.


----------

